
Huawei Boss Crashes; News Stories Disappear - _coldfire
https://www.cambodiadaily.com/news/huawei-boss-crashes-news-stories-disappear-121165/
======
jacknews
Unfortunately this kind of hit-and-run is quite common in Cambodia.

Sometimes there is genuinely no way to find the perp, but a lot of the time,
either the police are cowed into not really investigating too hard (when the
perp turns out to be the son of a highish ranking government official, or
wealthy business family, for example), or there is this kind of attempt to
make things go away by paying-off the victims, police and anyone else
necessary.

I would guess (but you never know) Huawei itself may have little involvement,
other than providing the salary required to drive such an ostentatious
vehicle, etc, in what is still a poor, developing (though thoroughly corrupt)
nation
([http://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f135/gavinmac/15181532_346...](http://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f135/gavinmac/15181532_346572865705576_4809184333924971826_n_zpsx4pyzbzf.jpg))

~~~
ars
> there is this kind of attempt to make things go away by paying-off the
> victims, police and anyone else necessary

Am I wrong in feeling that there is nothing wrong in making things go away by
paying the victims? (Not the police though.)

Especially with accidents that are from negligence without mens rea.

~~~
Spooky23
Great idea. Let's take away any remaining thing that rich people can
potentially be held accountable for!

What's the ante for a dead person? Is a kid worth less than a working parent?

~~~
newmanships
Worth a read:
[http://www.slate.com/articles/news_and_politics/foreigners/2...](http://www.slate.com/articles/news_and_politics/foreigners/2015/09/why_drivers_in_china_intentionally_kill_the_pedestrians_they_hit_china_s.html)

~~~
aaron695
[http://www.snopes.com/chinese-drivers-kill-
pedestrians/](http://www.snopes.com/chinese-drivers-kill-pedestrians/)

------
PeterStuer
In Belgium, a EU country, we even have a law that allows criminals to buy off
their trial. It is highly controversial and recently it was exposed that the
law was designer made to allow a caught Uzbek businessman to buy his way out
of a tax-evasion conviction. It has even been used to buy of convictions of
corruption. (Link in Dutch
[https://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Minnelijke_schikking](https://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Minnelijke_schikking)
)

~~~
hayksaakian
this sounds like how typical plea bargains or out of court settlements work in
the usa

i'm not too familiar with the details of either laws but maybe someone more
knowledgable can chime in here

~~~
PeterStuer
I'm not too familiar with the US justice system, but I do not think it is like
either of these. In the Belgium case, there is no plea as it will be as if the
case never happened. Nothing goes on your record afterwards. Unlike a
settlement, in the Belgium case this can occur after trial and sentencing. You
just buy of your sentence, and everything is erased. There are limitations as
to the types of sentences to which this can apply (I think 2 years
imprisonment was the max.), but it was a grey area often skirted. The law is
now on hold as of this summer after being in operation since 2012, but
politicians think it can be 'rescued' with some more clarifications and some
more transparency.

~~~
denzil_correa
Plea bargain is one where you accept a lesser criminal sentence if you choose
not to go for a trial - it is not a settlement but a deal. In the case of this
Belgium law, it seems you can settle a criminal sentence (T^C apply). In US
terms, it seems this law allows settling of criminal misdemeanors (roughly).

From what I understand, only a part of the law is unconstitutional. This is
the part where the public prosecutor has a choice to decide whom he will
provide a settlement to. In other words, the option for settlement should
exist with everyone equally. This itself seems a quagmire now because it
essentially says that only people with enough money can have such a
settlement.

------
Ericson2314
This is a great example of the Ned for a free and adverbial press. It's also a
good example of the need for independently run forums. Sadly both are under
assault.

Also, I'm sure were this domestic that a returned-to-China Facebook would do
the same thing.

------
chmod775
Someone is going to get some first-hand experience with the Streisand effect
[1]

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Streisand_effect](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Streisand_effect)

~~~
ajeet_dhaliwal
Right. Like the dumb criminal who says "I didn't steal these shoes" when a
policeman walks by in silence.

------
50CNT
This isn't uncommon in China either.

A friend of mine was riding with a relatively well connected Chinese lady,
when she pointed at a man on the side of the road and said: "I could hit that
guy and get away with it, would probably cost me 100k". That a Huawei boss
could get away with it in Cambodia doesn't come as much of a shock.

~~~
revelation
Well its free in the US, just wait for the guy to enter a crosswalk and mow
him over.

"I was blinded by the sun" "He darted into the road"

~~~
justin66
Unless your blood alcohol content is up above the legal limit, in which case
it doesn't matter whether he suicidally jumped in front of your car...

~~~
revelation
In this case you want to flee the scene and sober up, less penalty.

------
jimjimjim
This sort of thing happens a lot in the world. With the internet people may
think that all countries are the same but just with different languages and
food but every country is really different.

my opinion on this story: some rich wanker tries to make problems go away with
money and intimidation, not unusual. The worry is that there needs to be
recognition and kudos for news sources that don't cave in.

------
ncdr
Bad PR is never bad PR ...

------
tmptmp
This incidence underscores the importance of the Internet (neutral) and social
media that is not a walled garden totally. Reddit, Telegram, Signal (HN to a
lesser extent, due to its less popularity amongst general public) are good
mechanisms to spread news which the mainstream media chooses to suppress due
to reasons like corruption, pressure, political correctness.

In US also the mainstream media mainly sold out to Saudi money, tends to
suppress news critical of Islam and the pseudo-liberal practice of
intimidating any critique of the oppressive ideology of Islam in the name of
racism, islamophobia and what-not.

If not for the Internet and social media, the ex-Muslims' voice would not been
suppressed by the corrupt mainstream media. [1] [2]

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xDIR3GhXszo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xDIR3GhXszo)
[2] [https://www.reddit.com/r/exmuslim/](https://www.reddit.com/r/exmuslim/)

